# Correct use of CPT code 94642



## dballard2004 (Jan 21, 2008)

Can someone please help me. What is the correct use of CPT code 94642 (aerosal inhalation of pentamidine for pneumocystis carinii pneumonia treatment or prophylaxis)? I guess what I am asking is what are the documention requirements for using this code? Is this a billiable code? Can anyone please direct me to information regarding the correct use of this code? We are using this code with ICD-9-CM code of 486 (pneumonia). Can this code be used with this diagnosis, or since the description of the code states it is for pneumocystis carinii pneumonia is it only for use with an HIV/AIDS dx? Any further clarifacation appreciated. Thanks.


----------

